# Best way to pay UK Credit cards when living in Dubai



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

I know I have asked this before but I am still not clear on things. We are moving to Dubai next month but are unsure on how we pay our existing UK credit cards. We rent at the moment so will have no UK address (could give parents etc). We need to make sure that we pay our credit card direct debits each month. Currnetly we bank with Lloyds. Obviously we will have a bank account set up in Dubai but how do we go about paying our direct debits?

Sorry about this question again.

Happyhour


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Firstly, you must have a UK contact address to maintain your credit cards and UK bank account. Whatever you do DO NOT close your UK bank account as you will have a problem opening on again if you return to the UK.

Ideally, you will leave monies in your UK bank acount to repay the credit cards. We do not currently have direct debits here and although you can theoretically set up a bankers order it is messy and expensive. I suspect you will need to arrange online transfers to your UK bank account so that you can repay the credit cards online. Make sure you have full online banking facilities with all accounts.


-


----------

